# now single and going it alone



## andreamanchester (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Im new to the singles board, and slightly nervous about doing this alone.
I have done 7 IVF's so far (6 with my own eggs and 1 with donor) with my partner. We split up recently but I decided that I am by no means ready to give up on my dream. So I am going it alone.......

I am hoping to do my next cycle around Feb time, and currently debating whether to use donor eggs and sperm, or try again with my own eggs and donor sperm.  I never created great quality embryo with my eggs, which is why we moved onto donor eggs.

I am due to go back for my follow up from the last cycle early Jan, and worried about the clinic's reaction to me going alone after being with my partner since we started there.

Anyway, I just wanted to say hello to everybody.............


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Honey
Sorry about your break-up, it's a stressful time for you...
I am not sure the clinic will say anything, it's none of their business (are you going private?), hopefully they will say some words of encouragement and reassure you that many women choose to become single mums these days rather than waiting for another prince to show up.
Best of luck! xx


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hello Andrea,
Wanted to say hello and welcome to the singles board. 
Good luck with your next steps.
xx


----------



## Loopylisa (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Andrea

Wish u all the best in achieving your dream!! You are very brave, I'm thinking of doing the same next year as had a break from treatment after breaking up with husband and I too don't want to give up on the dream of been a mummy.

I hope it works for you.

Love Lisa xx


----------



## andreamanchester (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies. It does feel odd doing this alone now but so nice that there such lovely people on here. Hope everybody is well. 
Lisa, I do hope you try again. It's hard to get bogged down in all this but you are right that we shouldn't give up on our dreams.
Speak to you all soon hopefully 
Andrea xx


----------



## Jesta (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello and good luck! I'm doing it alone too. It's a big step but I wish you all the luck in the world. 
I'm glad you didn't give up on your dream!   

Jess xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies nice to read all your story's. 

I'm now going it alone after a 7 year relationship and 5 tx with him 3 fresh ICSI's, 1 FET & 1 cancelled cycle. 

It was very daunting and scary but I'm now at peace with my thoughts and I can't wait to start. I can't recall who it was that has recently split up with ex and is going back to clinic in Jan for an apt.. all I will say is that most clinics regardless of NHS or private are quite strict in asking ladies to wait 6 months before they start a donor IVF.. I think this is to make sure your doing the right thing and as a rule I think they ask you to see a councillar so just be a little prepared for that one if they throw it at you. 

For me it was easy as all our ICSI cycles ended in BFN and donor sperm was mentioned so although I have blocked tubes, low amh and i'm a poor responder I feel alot more positive this time round. I've also changed clinic as the clinic I was with was   so now I feel I couldn't be in better hands. I'm going with the full immunes package this time to which also gives me a boost of confidence. 

I deeply truly hope 2013 is a year that we can all engoy with bumps out!! God luck all xx


----------

